# Some Wii online games are getting 20110 error.



## TyRaNtM (Aug 26, 2010)

If you try to connect games like Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Mario Kart Wii, Megaman 9 and other "old" games, you will get the following error:

*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			"Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection service for this software has been discontinued. Visit support.nintendo.com for a list of a current Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection-compatible software".
Error Code: 20110
		
Click to expand...

*
Maybe is just a temporary problem in Nintendo's servers, or is really a not more support for that games..
We need to wait to see what happen.

PD: DS games are getting the same error. Also games like HeartGold/SoulSilver, that are "new" games, also have this problem.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 26, 2010)

You should maybe visit their support site :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Error Code: 20110
> 
> There appears to be a temporary issue with the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. Our technicians are currently working to resolve this problem. Please try your connection again later.
> 
> If you have waited several hours and are still seeing this error code, please call 1-800-255-3700. Our representatives are available between 6:00 a.m. and 7:00 p.m. Pacific Time, seven days a week.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, it seems to be a really widespread issue.
Tried, Mario Kart DS and Castlevania order of Ecclesia, they both suffered error 20110.
Very ominous...


----------



## Forstride (Aug 26, 2010)

First Minecraft, now Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection?!  What's next, Xbox Live, Playstation Network, and the Apple servers?!


----------



## Fudge (Aug 26, 2010)

Tried playing Mario Kart DS and Phantasy Star 0. Both give Error Code: 20101. PS0 says WFC is "either experiencing high traffic volumes or the service is down".


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 26, 2010)

i do remember getting this some time ago and i guess it wasnt my internet (which is pretty unstable)


----------



## SifJar (Aug 26, 2010)

MK DS seems to be working for me now. Either its been fixed or the problem didn't affect UK or something.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 26, 2010)

Online works WOAAHHHHH


----------



## Fluto (Aug 26, 2010)

lol look at the post then the dp they have the same meaning ROFL


----------

